# Audi Connect Data SIM



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Having come to the end of my 12 month pre-loaded data SIM I was about to get the same three data SIM most people are using (thanks Apple) when I stumbled across this SIM from three:

https://www.three.co.uk/Free_SIM_MBB/Order

If you're only using the SIM for Google Maps, Twitter and News, etc. then the 200MB of data free every month should cover you and won't cost a single penny.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Then register here:

https://3g.co.uk/three-data-reward-sim

For free data every month.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I got one. The trouble I had it needs to be activated in a phone. I did manage it eventually but found it a bit intermittent when trying to get a connection. Others had posted that as the data used is so little they use their phone as a hot spot. I tried that also. The data used was virtually insignificant even on journeys of several hours so at present I've stuck with that scenario.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

iPhones don't allow rSAP and EE won't provide a second SIM so my only option to retain the functionality was a second SIM. Would rather have used my phone's data allowance but no such joy I'm afraid.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You don't need a 2nd SIM. I have an iPhone and am with EE. I just use my phone's hot spot.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

This may be a daft question and not wanting to hijack the thread bit what's stopping me using a standard voice/data SIM?

Only asking as I've got a TTS on order and I'm new to all this having had BMW for years (built in SIM for online stuff)

Thanks


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Rukka said:


> This may be a daft question and not wanting to hijack the thread bit what's stopping me using a standard voice/data SIM?
> 
> Only asking as I've got a TTS on order and I'm new to all this having had BMW for years (built in SIM for online stuff)
> 
> Thanks


Nothing. Except usually (unless you can get a shared second SIM with your current provider) it will probably cost you more.
The advantage of the 3 SIM is that it is £28 for 12 months. Try getting a contract SIM for £2.30 a month.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

moro anis said:


> The trouble I had it needs to be activated in a phone.


Put the SIM in the car, then connect to the car WiFi hotspot using your phone/tablet/pc. Activate it from there.
Ignore the advice from Three which tells you to turn phone WiFi OFF. That only applies if the SIM is in the phone. The objective of that instruction is to force the phone to use the mobile data to register, so Three can recognise you.
However in this case you DO want to use WiFi on the phone. That's because you want the connection to go via WiFi to the car mobile data connection and have Three recognise you that way.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks @pcbbc. I'll certainly give it a go. Although it's no real sweat using my phone as a hot spot it would be even better not having to. I previously used the 12 month SIM for the past 3 or 4 years but decided to give alternative methods a try.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

pcbbc said:


> Rukka said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a daft question and not wanting to hijack the thread bit what's stopping me using a standard voice/data SIM?
> ...


Thank you. I've since learned that the 2019 models now come with built in SIM as standard so this might be a moot point now.


----------

